# HbA1c results, 46



## Ralph-YK (Oct 6, 2016)

Got a letter yesterday with my results. 46.  Yay they just sent a letter and I didn't have to get onto them.  First reading from new practice.
I was a bit taken aback.  I've wasn't aware I'd had that test.  I've been sorting out my prescriptions with the Dr's and had to go in for a review app last week. I though the blood test was for that.
Also, I'm wondering how come it's not 56.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2016)

Excellent news Ralph! Well done - you must be doing something right, so keep on doing it!  Even better to get a good result when you aren't even expecting any result at all!


----------



## grovesy (Oct 6, 2016)

Good result!


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 6, 2016)

Great result Ralph! Well done


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 6, 2016)

It's not 56 cos you must be doing something right Ralph, and very well done to you for that.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 6, 2016)

Now that's the sort of news I like


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 6, 2016)

Good result Ralph


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 6, 2016)

Great result Ralph.


----------



## AJLang (Oct 6, 2016)

That's absolutely brilliant. Well done you.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 6, 2016)

Nice result Ralph. Under the magic 48 diabetic level which can't be bad. You've obviously given up all those sponge puddings and custard you like!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 6, 2016)

Amigo said:


> You've obviously given up all those sponge puddings and custard you like!


I wasn't eating any of that, or crisps or biscuits or chocolate before I was diagnosed. And I kept it up for some time aftwards.

 They've crept hum more recently.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 6, 2016)

Ok, so my diets gone to all pot. It's all the dieticiens fault, telling me to ignore my BG levels.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 7, 2016)

That's brilliant, Ralph! Well done you...


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 7, 2016)

Great news, Ralph.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 7, 2016)

Fantastic Ralph. Well done


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 20, 2016)

I got to see the Diabetic Nurse today. I had a form from a diabetes course I did ealier this year. She filled some of it in.
And I discover some results to tests I didn't know they'd done.
BP: 116/70
Blood fats, total cholesterol: 2.4
HDL (good? Cholesterol): 1.07


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 20, 2016)

She ignored weight, BMI, waist, triglycerides and ACR


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 20, 2016)

It's not good to get my hopes up.
She's promoting the Diabetic dietician, who've I've already seen and is pointless & useless.
I've got an appointment with the nurse next week. Hopefully I'll get someplace with Diabetic  Care  Plan/action plan & targets.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 20, 2016)

Was it a good appointment for you?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 20, 2016)

Better than nurse at my last practice. It was too much bother for her.
This one seems to be at least listening to me and going over some things. Still not concerned enough about the complete lack of management of my diabetes. Didn't say "you're fine come back in six months" though


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 20, 2016)

Why do they want you to see the dietician? All you results are good.......


----------



## grovesy (Oct 20, 2016)

Glad you think she is better!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 20, 2016)

The management isn't good. Not knowing where I am with food (and self testing) came up.
Even though I've seen the dietician there's actually been no help with food.


----------



## happydog (Oct 20, 2016)

Well done Ralph.  You should be pleased at your achievement.  DN doesn't sound too bad


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 27, 2016)

I've seen the nurse again today. Got to discuss some things. Got a Care Plan. (Action plan?) First time anyone has been willing to be involved with one of them.
And she was say about the importance of weight and exercise. This is the first person I've dealt with to promote these.
I'll have to see how it goes. I'm scared to be positive.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 27, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> I've seen the nurse again today. Got to discuss some things. Got a Care Plan. (Action plan?) First time anyone has been willing to be involved with one of them.
> And she was say about the importance of weight and exercise. This is the first person I've dealt with to promote these.
> I'll have to see how it goes. I'm scared to be positive.


Ralph...those numbers are good...you should be positive...and clearly you are doing something right...certainly heading in the right direction...well done.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm not self testing (no support & no money to buy my own strips); no information locally; no patient involvement (the idea doesn't even exist) including not knowing about tests; discouraged and dismissed by health care professionals.
Left high & dry, flying blind. Left with my diabetes not managed.
HbA1c is not down to me.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 27, 2016)

I'd be in a worst off without this site. 
I have reduced my carbs a little.  Don't tell anyone though.


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 27, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> I have reduced my carbs a little. Don't tell anyone though.


Heresy Ralph..... Go & say a hail-Mary for each carb you have cut


----------



## Amigo (Oct 27, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> I'm not self testing (no support & no money to buy my own strips); no information locally; no patient involvement (the idea doesn't even exist) including not knowing about tests; discouraged and dismissed by health care professionals.
> Left high & dry, flying blind. Left with my diabetes not managed.
> HbA1c is not down to me.



Ralph is your main complaint that you're not being given a meter and home testing strips by the surgery? You've certainly had more input than me from the services from what you've said. You've been on a diabetes awareness course, seen a dietician and have a DSN. I'm confused what the issues are because from the time you've been on here, you've obviously caught on to what's necessary in terms of reducing carbs and exercising as best you can. And your levels aren't bad at all. Clearly you're doing something right.
When they take blood and your b/p, do you ask what they're for?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 28, 2016)

The dietician is dead set against managing or controlling carbs, not provided any help in managing my diet.  Told me to idnore my BG and do nothing.  Had a big problem because I'd had bacon once.  Tried talking to her about carbs and she told me to stop looking on here to as it would just confuse me.

Desmond:  what I got from them on food was: "It be kind of nice if you didn't eat quite so many puddings, like apple pie and custard."  Some info about tests.  A lot of time spent on fats and arteries and heart problems.  Nothing to help with the praticals of managing diabetes.  It's an introduction. Just a start.

Having changed GP practice, I'm seeing a new practice nurse.  I'm actually getting some support from this one.


----------

